# problem mit kollision von objekten



## Rumpel (5. Jun 2007)

hi erstmal 
mein problem ist, dass wenn ich mit meinem strich mich gegen die boxbewege, er nicht stehen bleibt sondern eine linie zu dem punkt bildet.
ich glaube mein problem ist bei der methode?

```
public boolean kollisionx (int gegenstand_x)
	{
		
		x_posanfangspunkt = gegenstand_x;
		return true;	
	}
```
ich dachte vll könnte man das so lösen aber das ist nicht erlaubt 

```
public void kollisionx (int gegenstand_x)
	{
		
		if (x_posanfangspunkt = gegenstand_x)
                        {
                         kollsionx = true;
		}
                        else
                         kollsionx = false;
	}
```
ich kann auch noch den ganzen qc posten wenn ihr wollt. vielen dank im vorraus   
Mfg Rumpel


----------



## merlin2 (6. Jun 2007)

Rumpel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich dachte vll könnte man das so lösen aber das ist nicht erlaubt
> 
> ```
> public void kollisionx (int gegenstand_x)
> ...




```
public void kollisionx (int gegenstand_x)
	{
		
		if (x_posanfangspunkt = gegenstand_x)
                        {
                         return true;
		}
                        else
                         return false;
	}
```
ist erlaubt.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jun 2007)

dann aber
public boolean ...


----------



## Rumpel (6. Jun 2007)

danke schon mal für die hilfe aber wenn ich das so benutze
	
	
	
	





```
public boolean kollisionx (int gegenstand_x) 
	   { 
	       
	      if (x_posanfangspunkt = gegenstand_x) 
	                        { 
	                         return true; 
	      } 
	                        else 
	                         return false; 
	   }
```
spuckt er mir als fehlermeldeung aus bei der if bedingung und zwar typabweichung von int auf boolean nicht möglich  ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jun 2007)

stimmt, == statt =

willst du hier alle denkbaren Programmierfehler einzeln abfragen?


----------



## Rumpel (6. Jun 2007)

nein sorry, ich gelobe bessserung  :###
aber vielen vielen dank :applaus:


----------

